# New Finished Project



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Y'all.:cowboy:I just wanted to share a picture of a newly finished project. You can find the tutorial here.








​ 
Toodles,
RHT


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

That is cute, and looks like a good tutorial.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like the small heart blocks - but trying hard NOT to start anything new right now LOL!!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I hear ya Macybaby!! I just was trimming up some scraps and found my doodles that I did so it just came together. Even the batting was scraps. 

Thank You Halfpint for your kind words in regards of my little tutorial. I appreciate it.

Just so you know I did do a tutorial on it and placed it over on the Tut, swap thread so that you can do it later on. So don' worry about it disappearing before you can make some thing with the little block. 

RHT


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

It's pretty, RHT. I like to break things up with a small project, helps me feel I've finished something. Usually it is only a potholder, but it uses up scraps too.


----------

